# Done with the Chapin 20V backpack sprayer



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I can honestly say I have given this product a fair shake, but after a full year of use I have no other excuses to make for its constant failure. It is, for all intents and purposes, a complete piece of shit. I am done with it and will be moving on to an undetermined but unequivocally better and more reliable sprayer.


Within 1 month of purchasing, the pump failed entirely. I have enough knowledge to disassemble, but since it deals with "electricity" Chapin would not send me a replacement pump to install. I had to get a purchase order, box the sprayer, and leave it at my doorstep for FedEx to pick it up. This all happened during the time I was needing to spray pre-emergent, which was delayed and caused problems all year. Roughly 2-3 weeks later, Chapin sent me a brand new sprayer.


Even with a new sprayer, I have never operated this tool without it failing (both my first one and second one). The pump constantly chokes down due to what I assume is the product having difficulty moving through the valve. I initially tried to run heavier products like water soluble humic acid through the sprayer. It choked down and would not spray an even pattern. Rather than blame the sprayer for its failures, I blamed myself for putting a product I "should have known" would not run through the sprayer pump. Then, in the summer I had the same problem spraying fungicide. I have run cleaning solution through the sprayer countless times and tweaked with the valve, but time after time it bogs down and malfunctions at the pump/valve.


I do not think I have E-V-E-R operated this sprayer without getting completely drenched in product. I have applied new o-rings, adjusted the lid, followed the mfg. instructions, and without fail I am getting this shit on my back and *** every. single. time. I could live with this and learn to mitigate it if the sprayer actually worked, but it is ridiculous.

Tonight, I took off my drenched coat. Poured the remaining contents of the Chapin 20V into a reliable $34.00 hand pump sprayer, and finished the job. I say with complete sincerity that I would rather slam my nuts in a car door than ever use the Chapin 20V sprayer again. It is an unnecessary headache for a "convenience" that does not exist. I now understand why it is constantly marked down so much compared to other battery powered backpack sprayers. Fool me once.....

I am sure some will say they have had no problems with it. I have seen a fair amount to the contrary. I, for one, have had enough problems that I am letting my investment go entirely and buying something different come spring.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Good to know. I was thinking about this model but also wondered why it was always marked down and cheap compared to it's competitors. I'm still using a Smith hand pump. Works great though it is annoying to pump. Sprays everything just fine except PAM which I'm not sure any sprayer would move that sludge. What are you thinking about next?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I just had to send mine back as well due to the fact that the pump was constantly having to have the pressure switch reset (even when it did, it still didn't work well). Just got it back with a new pump in it and haven't had a chance to test it yet. I haven't had the issues with the liquid leaking out, but could definitely see that happening. I also wasn't a huge fan of having to pay $30+ in shipping it to them considering that's roughly 25% of the cost of the entire unit.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It does seem like a lot of issues with this product. It's what has kept me away so far.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as pennstater. That sprayer is a really attractive option, but I've read too many negative experiences. There is one thing that I value above all others in my equipment: reliability.
I don't know why the 20V works so well for some, but is a stinker for others. Quality control issue, perhaps.

I'm really kind of embarrassed to say this, but I use a sub-80 dollar 'round up' 4G sprayer from Lowes, and it has been great. Works every time. Easy to use, if you don't mind the pumping. The only thing bothersome thing is that the comfort pad on the handle falls off.
The sprayer works so well that I bought another one this year to spray non-herbicidal products.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> I'm in the same boat as pennstater. That sprayer is a really attractive option, but I've read too many negative experiences. There is one thing that I value above all others in my equipment: reliability.
> I don't know why the 20V works so well for some, but is a stinker for others. Quality control issue, perhaps.
> 
> I'm really kind of embarrassed to say this, but I use a sub-80 dollar 'round up' 4G sprayer from Lowes, and it has been great. Works every time. Easy to use, if you don't mind the pumping. The only thing bothersome thing is that the comfort pad on the handle falls off.
> The sprayer works so well that I bought another one this year to spray non-herbicidal products.


Yeah, my Chapin pump has been flawless and really what has made it even more enjoyable is the addition of the CF valve and TeeJet tips thanks to @Ware. I don't think I'll buy an electric version anytime soon.

I'm waiting for the auto sprayer that just comes off it's charging station when needed already loaded with exact amounts of whatever herbicide and sprays away :lol: I'll pay anything for that :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Electric pumps are not made to deal with dissolved solids. Only time I have seen them last is if they are not used for anything more difficult than RoundUp. Putting fertilizers, soil amendments, Pre through electric pumps limits their lifespan. I have been looking at the engine drive backpack sprayers made in China. Pump housing on those units is brass not plastic like the Solo and Maruyama. Cost is too good to be true. Brass pump, 25 L tank and engine for less than $400.


----------



## doanster (Apr 3, 2018)

I too have had nothing but problems with my chapins. had 2 as well - both would start surging and or reduced pressure. Took both apart multiple times and found rubber chunks in pump of both. Posted pictures of my findings in this forum.
These both became undependable - purchaced a flowzone cyclone and could not be happier - multiple times better than chapins. 0 issues with this sprayer - do not regret the change.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Electric pumps are not made to deal with dissolved solids. Only time I have seen them last is if they are not used for anything more difficult than RoundUp. Putting fertilizers, soil amendments, Pre through electric pumps limits their lifespan. I have been looking at the engine drive backpack sprayers made in China. Pump housing on those units is brass not plastic like the Solo and Maruyama. Cost is too good to be true. Brass pump, 25 L tank and engine for less than $400.


I think my plan may be to go back to a lever pump backpack style pack. I might try the sprayers plus 2 gal units but I need a 4G as my primary and I do not think I'll be looking to electric this time. I am buying an aereator this year so I am a no go on gas sprayer, although it might be something worth taking a gander at in a couple of years. Let me know if you end up going that route what your experience was.


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 5, 2018)

I had similar issues with the Chapin 24 (twenty-four) volt backpack sprayer. I suspect these are the same other than the battery.

Mine initially leaked badly which later caused the motor to seize after I tightened all the hose clamps and let it sit a week or so. Got the motor unstuck and it broke a wire off the motor as I finished the next spray. Chapin sent a replacement with no hassles or returns.

Have to see how she works in the Spring.

-- Chuck


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Electric pumps are not made to deal with dissolved solids. Only time I have seen them last is if they are not used for anything more difficult than RoundUp. Putting fertilizers, soil amendments, Pre through electric pumps limits their lifespan. I have been looking at the engine drive backpack sprayers made in China. Pump housing on those units is brass not plastic like the Solo and Maruyama. Cost is too good to be true. Brass pump, 25 L tank and engine for less than $400.
> ...


I already have both the Solo 433 and the Maruyama MS074. But I am looking for a friend that owns a production nursery.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I know it hurts to hear, but you get what you pay for. I thankfully heeded the advice n this forum and got a lesco 80lb and then added the drop in sprayer "mecgregor clarkson" sprayer with the boom. Out the door around $1200 for both.

What do I get for that? A spreader that never lets me down and a sprayer that never lets me down.

When I was about 11, my father was using a wrench to bleede the breaks on a 47 Plymouth. At first hard than easy, when they wouldn't bleede he pulled the wrench out and noticed the box end had cracked. From that point forward the only hand tool was snap on or Klein for electrical. Lessons learned, I screw up enough on my own, at least I can rely on my tools.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I can honestly say I have given this product a fair shake, but after a full year of use I have no other excuses to make for its constant failure. It is, for all intents and purposes, a complete piece of s---. I am done with it and will be moving on to an undetermined but unequivocally better and more reliable sprayer.
> 
> 
> Within 1 month of purchasing, the pump failed entirely. I have enough knowledge to disassemble, but since it deals with "electricity" Chapin would not send me a replacement pump to install. I had to get a purchase order, box the sprayer, and leave it at my doorstep for FedEx to pick it up. This all happened during the time I was needing to spray pre-emergent, which was delayed and caused problems all year. Roughly 2-3 weeks later, Chapin sent me a brand new sprayer.
> ...


You may have seen my review video for the Jacto backpack sprayer but if not I can say that I tried a Solo and also the Chapin before and it's night and day. You can get two versions of the Jacto so the price is between $250-400 depending on the size. I looked at this as a LONG term purchase and the quality seems to be there. The pump has run very well with no problems and the electronics and battery have been great so far. I have put around 80 hours straight on it this season. Jacto is a good option, I know they aren't cheap but nothing good usually is. I hate throwing tools away that break. Check out the video if you want to an in-depth video on it might be a good option for you.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll start by saying that my Chapin I've never had any issues, and I use it for everything. Even doing more than one type of the N-Ext products at a time.

That being said, the Sprayers Plus backpack sprayer appears to be much better built, and it's designed in a way where internal parts like pumps etc are replaceable. I did talk to a guy from Sprayers Plus at GIE and they appear more concerned about quality and longevity than price. He also seemed genuinely interested in hearing my feedback on how to improve the model. In the past year they sent me their 105e and then their 105ex when it came out, and it was clear they updated it based on feedback because the 3 problems I had with the 105e were addressed in the 105ex.

So if you do want an electric backpack sprayer then I would go with the Sprayers Plus. I really enjoy the electric models ;-)


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > I can honestly say I have given this product a fair shake, but after a full year of use I have no other excuses to make for its constant failure. It is, for all intents and purposes, a complete piece of s---. I am done with it and will be moving on to an undetermined but unequivocally better and more reliable sprayer.
> ...


I will check that video out.

I subscribe and like your content a lot, so keep up the good work!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> I'll start by saying that my Chapin I've never had any issues, and I use it for everything. Even doing more than one type of the N-Ext products at a time.
> 
> That being said, the Sprayers Plus backpack sprayer appears to be much better built, and it's designed in a way where internal parts like pumps etc are replaceable. I did talk to a guy from Sprayers Plus at GIE and they appear more concerned about quality and longevity than price. He also seemed genuinely interested in hearing my feedback on how to improve the model. In the past year they sent me their 105e and then their 105ex when it came out, and it was clear they updated it based on feedback because the 3 problems I had with the 105e were addressed in the 105ex.
> 
> So if you do want an electric backpack sprayer then I would go with the Sprayers Plus. I really enjoy the electric models ;-)


Thanks man I am contemplating the Sprayers Plus models and have seen your product reviews which helped me evaluate. Just a little gun shy on battery altogether after the Chapin 20V.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > Ecks from Tex said:
> ...


Thank you I really appreciate that! I have no direct experience with Sprayers+ but I had a few comments about them on my channel and I noticed one review said they didn't have a phone number for problems or any way to contact them,

I looked into it and also saw they didn't seem to have a phone number listed or any other way to reach them. This may have changed but I was a little concerned about that. Maybe they only support if you go through a dealer but it's something to consider since even though you had Chapin problems I have seen many positive posts about them standing behind their products very well.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is the reason I decided to go with sprayers plus. There were far too many post about people having problems with their Chapin. Sad part is it's going to get discounted even more which will make more people want to pull the trigger on this product.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

With any product - I think people tend to post when they have problems, and they don't when they don't.

Also consider the Chapin 20V Backpack Sprayer is sold all over the place. I bought mine at a farm store in my town of ~6,000 people - so I would say the sheer number of units out there for people to have issues with is on an entirely different level. I suspect that's why we see Chapin taking care of the folks who have problems, versus discontinuing the product.

Not downplaying anyone's experience, issues or preferences, but count me among the satisfied Chapin 20V owners. Are there better sprayers? Sure, but I think it's really hard to beat for the price.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I feel your pain. I picked up a Chapin early last spring and it has been finicky at best.

I have been debating building a 50 gallon skid type sprayer with a 300' of hose 300' is more than enough to reach anywhere I need to reach.

The cost is about the same as a Lesco 80 lb + sprayer and boom.

Wondering if anyone else has debated this or actually pulled the trigger on it and have lessons to share?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> With any product - I think people tend to post when they have problems, and they don't when they don't.
> 
> Also consider the Chapin 20V Backpack Sprayer is sold all over the place. I bought mine at a farm store in my town of ~6,000 people - so I would say the sheer number of units out there for people to have issues with is on an entirely different level. I suspect that's why we see Chapin taking care of the folks who have problems, versus discontinuing the product.
> 
> Not downplaying anyone's experience, issues or preferences, but count me among the satisfied Chapin 20V owners. Are there better sprayers? Sure, but I think it's really hard to beat for the price.


I had two. Both demonstrated the same issues.

I also do not recall seeing many instances where you use it on your channel. I see you use your Lesco sprayer mod often. But what exactly do you use the Chapin for?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I did see @Ware use it to apply MSM for spring transition out of Ryegrass. O.3 gram per 1000 sq ft is not a particularly challenging mix to pump and spray. I think about what I am typically spraying where 1-2 lb per 1000 sq ft is being applied. Do not imagine an electric pump with thin rubber sheets as the valve and pumping mechanism holding up. Looking inside my MS074 and 433, pistons and valves are stainless steel.

For commercial usage on sprayers with a 5 hp gas engine, there is a choice between pumps that use rubber diaphragms as the pumping mechanism and stainless steel or ceramic pistons moving inside of a ceramic sleeve. The diaphragm pumps need to be overhauled frequently. Probably 2-3 times as often as a piston pump.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I use the Chapin 20V when I'm not blanket spraying the entire lawn (Spreader-Mate) or spraying indoors (B&G).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use mine at least every 2 weeks with pgr or FAS or AS. The only issue I had was the wand filter getting a dirty with FEature.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> I feel your pain. I picked up a Chapin early last spring and it has been finicky at best.
> 
> I have been debating building a 50 gallon skid type sprayer with a 300' of hose 300' is more than enough to reach anywhere I need to reach.
> 
> ...


Sounds like pretty cool ideas! Especially the skid unit. For comparison you might check out the Turf Ex Sprayer. When I looked at the cost of building my own on my spreader which is a Andersons SR2000 spreader it was more expensive than buying this...

https://www.turfexproducts.com/walk-behind-spreaders-sprayers/push-sprayers/tl80

I demoed it in one of my videos on Humid acid below. Sadly I didn't get to do a full review on it. It's a walk behind but sprays 11' with a single nozzle!

I may still do a review depending on the weather here but this really surprised me I'm terms of how easy it is and well built. Buy it with a 25% off coupon and it ends up being around $800. Still not cheap but building your own isn't either and this is dedicated and you don't need to swap anything with your spreader when you want it. I also didn't want to deal with a rig sitting around that wasn't mobile.

Hopefully I can share another video sometime but the one below shows how I used it...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Electric pumps are not made to deal with dissolved solids. Only time I have seen them last is if they are not used for anything more difficult than RoundUp. Putting fertilizers, soil amendments, Pre through electric pumps limits their lifespan. I have been looking at the engine drive backpack sprayers made in China. Pump housing on those units is brass not plastic like the Solo and Maruyama. Cost is too good to be true. Brass pump, 25 L tank and engine for less than $400.


Thanks for posting this. Guess I'll stick with the pump sprayer for dissolved solids.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I noticed that all the electric pumps actually pump the liquid. If it isn't stainless, maybe even if it is, this can mean a service life for the pump due to acidic or basic solutions. Are there any electric ones which pressurize the tank like a manual pump sprayer?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@silvercymbal



> Sounds like pretty cool ideas! Especially the skid unit. For comparison you might check out the Turf Ex Sprayer. When I looked at the cost of building my own


I actually saw your video a while back and was intrigued! I am still researching and looking at my options. The only draw back I see to this is the fact I will have to refill it a few times, but the cost savings may be worth it!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried My 4 Sons sprayers? I've heard good things about them but was curious if anyone here has one and what their thoughts are on it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I noticed that all the electric pumps actually pump the liquid. If it isn't stainless, maybe even if it is, this can mean a service life for the pump due to acidic or basic solutions. Are there any electric ones which pressurize the tank like a manual pump sprayer?


No such thing. Unless you are talking about an air pump that puts a tank under pressure. I know about 12 plunger pumps that use SS pistons. Pumptec is one brand. Amperage draw on one of those units is tremendous.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I had the same leaking problem with mine. I figured out that I have to completely seat the basket and gasket by hand before screwing the lid on tight. Since then I haven't had an issue with it leaking out the top.

I had the pump separate from the tank with a take full of Prodiamine and marking dye once. Luckily I wan in the garage on concrete and not on the lawn. That could have been way worse than it was but still super irritating.

As you can see, I haven't had the best experience with mine either. I would like to replace it with something else just don't what, it'll have to do for now


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Has anyone tried My 4 Sons sprayers? I've heard good things about them but was curious if anyone here has one and what their thoughts are on it.


I just got the M4S sprayer but only used it for calibration with water so far. Time will tell.
Bought it mostly for the ability to vary the pump flow/pressure. 
The threads on the M4S hose and plastic wand connections are compatible with TeeJet 11/16" threads. Haven't tried connecting TeeJet threads to the metal wand yet.
TommyTester did an M4S review: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5605&hilit=my4sons


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I have a solo 433 backpack Sprayer engine driven $600 shipped only used once.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What happened? I thought you were going to use this for applications to the lawn.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Has anyone tried My 4 Sons sprayers? I've heard good things about them but was curious if anyone here has one and what their thoughts are on it.


Yes, I have the M4. I bought it earlier this year after giving up on my Jacto lemon. Its performance is great. However, the included tips/nozzles, wand clip, and lid gasket are all utter trash. Additionally, all the threads are a weird metric size, though I did eventually get them to work with teejet threads by using thread tape. Finally, while I like the concept of the telescoping aluminum wand, it feels very cheap. Therefore, I'm going to replace it with a custom setup this off-season.

With that said, their customer service is too notch. They're extremely responsive and helpful and listen to customer feedback.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I've the 24v version, it drips down my back as well.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

stotea said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried My 4 Sons sprayers? I've heard good things about them but was curious if anyone here has one and what their thoughts are on it.
> ...


----------



## Shawn E (Jun 24, 2018)

I bought Chapin 20v this summer and 2nd time using it leaked liquid iron all down my back. I was so mad. Returned it and ordered a battery powered Jatco and love it. Only one thing that I'm guessing used to it the container is blue and hard to tell the amount of fluid inside.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

read through all these posts and now am glad I watched for more reviews of the Chapin (20 or 24v). seeing that there have been multiple failures, leakage, clogging up with humics, etc. I am glad that I spent a little more and got the Strom sprayer from GCI and nozzle assembly.
Still awaiting its arrival so I can't say how great it is.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I know Pete Denny, LCN and Grass Daddy have used the Sprayers Plus models, and they've been satisfied with their results. I know for a fact the first 2 sprayed GCF products in them, and if they had issues, I'm sure they would have brought it up. I have the 12 gallon 20V push sprayer, and it has given me problems, but Chapin has made up for it with quick service.

Once this one finally breaks, I'll weigh the options of going with a Sprayers Plus model, or likely opt for the build it myself version of the Spreader Mate, and have a serious pump and spreader that will work when I need it to. Nothing pisses me off more than paying for something and having it not work when you need it to, especially when you've only used it 1 or 2 times, and the replacement fails on the 2nd go-round.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The Flowzone sprayers seem to be well liked too. I don't have one but would consider giving it a try when I need another backpack sprayer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> The Flowzone sprayers seem to be well liked too. I don't have one but would consider giving it a try when I need another backpack sprayer.


Paul prime cuts uses one and I've been thinking of trying one myself. I love my sprayers plus sprayer, so I don't know if I will pull the trigger on another one.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Hey all, great thread with great info, thanks. Does anyone know the price/specs of the Maruyama MS074? The "google machine" doesn't have much details on that model, or really Maruyama in general.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The MS074 or the latest model MS75 has a maximum output of 356 PSI at 1.9 GPM. Average price for one of these units is about $700. That is not including the secondary regulator I add to maintain 40 PSI or the boom fitted with Teejet nozzles I fabricate. This machine is made to do work. Think rice fields, vegetable farms, and fruit orchards. Especially in locations not accessible to tractors.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> The MS074 or the latest model MS75 has a maximum output of 356 PSI at 1.9 GPM. Average price for one of these units is about $700. That is not including the secondary regulator I add to maintain 40 PSI or the boom fitted with Teejet nozzles I fabricate. This machine is made to do work. Think rice fields, vegetable farms, and fruit orchards. Especially in locations not accessible to tractors.


Thank you Greendoc, very helpful


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Well I made my decision today and bought the Echo diaphragm backpack sprayer. No more batteries for me this season. I'm going to rock the manual diaphragm pump for this season and consider whether to explore a battery (likely Sprayers Plus) or gas (likely Solo) backpack sprayer in another season or two.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex I have a gas Solo 433 sprayer if you ever have any questions. I like it but be forewarned... it's built for Clydesdales. The old girl gets heavy.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Grass Clippins said:


> @Ecks from Tex I have a gas Solo 433 sprayer if you ever have any questions. I like it but be forewarned... it's built for Clydesdales. The old girl gets heavy.


Thanks dude I appreciate it. It will be a year or two for me. I've sort of settled back into a minimalist approach to spraying equipment these days.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought the 105ex last fall after my chapin sprayer or battery crapped right before a pgr or fungicide app for the third or fourth time in two years. Taking the unit apart and putting it back together usually fixes it but I'm tired of dealing with that crap. Threw it in the trash. With the SP sprayer I can leave the battery in the unit for weeks at a time and it won't discharge to death!!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear everyone having issues. I used my chapin about twice monthly for next products and ams apps and maybe more with additional blanket pre / post em. I haven't had no issues or concerns. Although as @Cory mentioned there is an exact way to getting the lid on so it doesn't leak.


----------

